#  Nachrichten >   Reductil: Rücknahme in Europa - Kontraindikationen in den USA >

## aerzteblatt.de

London/Washington ? Die europäische und die US-amerikanische Arzneibehörde ziehen unterschiedliche Konsequenzen aus den Zwischenergebnissen der SCOUT-Studie. Die EMEA empfahl den Mitgliedsländern am Donnerstag das Ruhen der Zulassung für ...  [Weiterlesen...]   *Information:* 
In diesem Forum gehen direkte Antworten auf Nachrichten 
meist ungelesen unter. Am besten Sie erstellen ein eigenes 
Thema in einem unserer passenden Foren, wenn Sie über
diese Nachricht diskutieren möchten.

----------

